# Mountains of Misery 2010 Registration Open



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

In case y'all haven't heard, registration is open for the 2010 Mountains of Misery, which is on Sunday of Memorial Day weekend (May 30 this year). As of mid-January we have 40 registrations already. We usually sell out, so register early!

Registration info for Wilderness Road Ride will be available soon, but the ride will take place as usual, on Saturday before MoM.

Hope to see you there!


----------

